# Why do opiates like painkillers (Percocet, Hydrocodone, Oxycodone ect.) make DP go away and make you feel completely normal and happy again?



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

And i'm not talking about overdoing it and getting stoned off of them. (Although that does feel pretty good to). LOL


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Deeza said:


> I dont know man, but they are bad, real bad. I was messing with this stuff called opana (oxymorphone) and I became addicted to it, the withdrawals were hell. Just becareful...


Oh I know man I used to be bad, Dillauded, Opana, Methadone, Fentanyl, Morphine, you name it. But they all made the DP go away completley. I felt "normal", no anxiety no DP, and got my energy back and motivation. I only took them for that purpose and was smart enough just to take enough to do its purpose so I could still function. I knew my limits and knew how much was too much of for all of them. But because of the stronger ones being in my system for so long, I did go to the hospital a couple months back so they could give me something to get through the withdrawl stage. I do still get them every now and then to get a break for a night or two from DP. I don't condone long term use but I still think someone should try a 10 mg percocet and see if you still have DP!!!. Just ask my buddy Surfingisfun001, he knows all about it.

I think that science should really do tests with opiates and patients with DP, DR, Anxiety, and Depression ect.

I know theyre addictive but they work better than anything else. Look at the Clonopine and Xanax and stuff we take. JUST AS ADDICTIVE.

You can't even come off an SSRI without being wiened off. Why should this be any different. Just give a DP patient 15mg of Oxycodone 3 times a day so they can go back to theyre life and be happy since theres no cure for DP/DR and if you eer decide to come off them just hae the doctor wien you off.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I know what you mean. Well actually I don't cuz I haven't taken those substances, but I get immediate and almost total relief just from a few whiffs of nail polish or gas. Not sure what's in nail polish or gas but it certainly affects certain pathways in the brain.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

flat said:


> I know what you mean. Well actually I don't cuz I haven't taken those substances, but I get immediate and almost total relief just from a few whiffs of nail polish or gas. Not sure what's in nail polish or gas but it certainly affects certain pathways in the brain.


Thats like huffing, i'm too scared to try that lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

I have my hands on some Oxycontin 10/20 mg. At least I can relax on them, but they don´t do anything permanently. I try to be careful with them so not to become addicted. But I reckon withdrawal is the same as with Benzos.


----------



## Aerose91 (Jun 11, 2013)

There's a known correlation between opiate receptors and apathy, anhedonia and feeling disconnected. I'm not sure exactly what the mechanism is and why it works for some people and not others, but here's an excerpt I found;

"Inability to Feel Enjoyment
In some patients, changes may occur in the brain's opioid system. This system becomes hyperactive. This gives the feeling of numbness, and other psychological symptoms including "anhedonia" (the inability to feel pleasure), and a sense of being cut off from life."


----------



## Greenleaf (Jul 13, 2013)

That's interesting Aerose91. How would they treat that? Is that what opiates are for? Sorry I am not too familiar with what they are for.


----------



## Aerose91 (Jun 11, 2013)

Opiates are pain killers. I'm not sure if/how exactly they would help but I guess their surmising that there's a correlation between feeling spaced out/detached and overactive opioid receptors.


----------

